# Get ripped in a month?



## -S-K-

Basically going on holiday a month tomorrow, I want to get somewhat ripped, im not carrying a terrible amount of fat, basically it's just a flat stomach with no definition etc, I just want it pulled in a bit and looking better, drop some fat off thats all, theres no major fat loss needed here, hence the reason I think it can be done. From the member pictures bit theres a thread with a picture anyway, basically I've got an alright size as it is, I know not massive, im 14 stone as it is now, I'll take pics if needed. But what im basically looking for is advice on how to go about this. I don't want to lose muscle and when I go on holiday I will be hitting the gym anyway in the day (addict).

So advice on nutrition and training and cardio work is greatly appreciated, im completely flexible on time, and food, I will eat what has to be eaten, train how I have to train and do all the cv that needs to be done, im dedicated. Thanks.


----------



## leeston

mate - the reason why no one has answered is because everything you want is already here on the forum. Just use the search facility.

It may help if you tell us your height, training and current nutrition details.


----------



## cyberheater

Eat a calorie deficient diet and do loads of cardio. Simple and hard. There is no other way.

Remember. 1lb of fat cost roughly 3500 Cals. So to lose 1lb of fat in a week you're going to

have to have be negative 3500 cals over a week.

So to lose 2lb a week means you have to eat very little (but often) and do a ton of cardio. Probably everyday.

You could lose up to 8lb of bodyfat in 4 weeks if your super strict with diet and cardio and if you do wieghts

as well you'll hardly lose any lean muscle tissue. Discipline is everything. Good luck.


----------



## 3752

getting ripped in a month is virtually impossible if you are not naturally very lean, as has been said above lower your calories and increase your cardio and you will get leaner....but getting ripped......not possible unless you wanted to drop a load of muscle as well..


----------



## -S-K-

Ok get leaner is a better term then. Just I don't have so much to lose, not a huge gut or anything.

m 14 stone, 6ft 2, large frame/build. Currently follow a 5 day a week lifting plan with little to no cardio at all, 3x10 reps. Haven't followed a written down nutrition plan, I know I should have.Basically I'd just eat 2 wheetabix + skimmed milk and a slice of wholemeal bread with peanut butter for breakfast. A lean meat sanwich for lunch and a healthy yogurt, protein shake before and ater workout. Lots of meat and veggies for dinner and then again something with a lot of protein at night and probly another protein shake. Ate a lot of food.



cyberheater said:


> Eat a calorie deficient diet and do loads of cardio. Simple and hard. There is no other way.
> 
> Remember. 1lb of fat cost roughly 3500 Cals. So to lose 1lb of fat in a week you're going to
> 
> have to have be negative 3500 cals over a week.
> 
> So to lose 2lb a week means you have to eat very little (but often) and do a ton of cardio. Probably everyday.
> 
> You could lose up to 8lb of bodyfat in 4 weeks if your super strict with diet and cardio and if you do wieghts
> 
> as well you'll hardly lose any lean muscle tissue. Discipline is everything. Good luck.


This is what I mean, I need something to follow, so if one could help me develop a nutrition and training plan you would be my hero lol.


----------



## -S-K-

Okay so I've never really cut up properly before so im seeing what im aiming for, really I want to drop out carbs by a lot yeah? but keep protein high? 6 small meals roughly? each meal not high in calories but mainly protein? lifting kept to say 3 days a week? what if I did say 6 days of cardio, but 3 of them HIIT and the other 3 just all out treadmill or crosstrainer for an hour? keeping protein high of course? Weight training kept the same? im open for doing anything really. Cheers.


----------



## 3752

-S-K- said:


> Meal 1 - 2 wheetabix + skimmed milk and a slice of wholemeal bread with peanut butter
> 
> Meal 2 - A lean meat sanwich for lunch and a healthy yogurt
> 
> Meal 3 - protein shake before workout.
> 
> Meal 4 - protein shake After workout.
> 
> Meal 5 - Lots of meat and veggies for dinner
> 
> Meal 6 - something with a lot of protein at night and probly another protein shake


this is basicly what you eat now, there is alot of words like "lots, something etc..etc..."

you need to weigh your foods otherwise how do you know what you are eating? this is a common mistake many make so dont be hard on yourself....

try this diet for the month stick to it and you will drop fat...

Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs

Meal 2 - 200g Chicken + green veg and salad + 2tbsp Olive oil

Meal 3 - 200g Chicken + green veg and salad + 2tbsp Olive oil

Meal 4 - 2 scoops protein drink + 2 tbsp Natty Peanut Butter (pre-workout)

Meal 5 - 2 scoops protein drink + 1 tbsp Natty Peanut Butter (post-workout)

Meal 6 - 250g Chicken or lean steak + green veg and salad + 2tbsp olive oil

train 4 days a week and cardio 6 days a week 2 x 45min sessions on a treadmill low impact this will burn fat and not muscle do not do HIIT cardio.

drink 4L a day plus a OTC fat burner...

hope this helps..


----------



## -S-K-

Pscarb said:


> this is basicly what you eat now, there is alot of words like "lots, something etc..etc..."
> 
> you need to weigh your foods otherwise how do you know what you are eating? this is a common mistake many make so dont be hard on yourself....
> 
> try this diet for the month stick to it and you will drop fat...
> 
> Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs
> 
> Meal 2 - 200g Chicken + green veg and salad + 2tbsp Olive oil
> 
> Meal 3 - 200g Chicken + green veg and salad + 2tbsp Olive oil
> 
> Meal 4 - 2 scoops protein drink + 2 tbsp Natty Peanut Butter (pre-workout)
> 
> Meal 5 - 2 scoops protein drink + 1 tbsp Natty Peanut Butter (post-workout)
> 
> Meal 6 - 250g Chicken or lean steak + green veg and salad + 2tbsp olive oil
> 
> train 4 days a week and cardio 6 days a week 2 x 45min sessions on a treadmill low impact this will burn fat and not muscle do not do HIIT cardio.
> 
> drink 4L a day plus a OTC fat burner...
> 
> hope this helps..


Wow, thanks a lot for that. Yeah I'll stick to it, got some questions first if you don't mind answering.

First off 6 whole eggs how should they be consumed? scrambled? hard? or does it matter? and also even though this sounds ridiculous, is the whole thing about cholestrol from eggs true or false? remember my doctor told me a while back 6 eggs a week is my limit as I was eating more, so 36 eggs a week haha. I don't have a cholestrol problem.

This natty peanut butter, I have sunpat peanut butter, but is there a specific brand of this peanut butter in stores like tesco? just so I know what one to get, cheers.

Training 4 days a week, so... Mon: Chest/Tris, Wed: Back/Bis, Fri:Shoulders/Abs, Sun: Legs?

Why not HIIT? read it was one of the best methods, not arguing with you as your pro at nutrition just asking though for my own knowledge.

2x45min sessions a day for the 6 days? so would this be spaced out or in one session itself? When you say low impact what kind of heart rate or speed, is this a fast pace walk or slow paced? treadmills are in kph.

Also is their any specific fat burner you recommend? I've read lipo-6, hot rox etc are good.

Cheers for helping.


----------



## 3752

-S-K- said:


> First off 6 whole eggs how should they be consumed? scrambled? hard? or does it matter? and also even though this sounds ridiculous, is the whole thing about cholestrol from eggs true or false? remember my doctor told me a while back 6 eggs a week is my limit as I was eating more, so 36 eggs a week haha. I don't have a cholestrol problem..


Cholestral from egg yolks is way over estimated do not worry about it, did you know if you lower your chol to much your body produces its own...



-S-K- said:


> This natty peanut butter, I have sunpat peanut butter, but is there a specific brand of this peanut butter in stores like tesco? just so I know what one to get, cheers..


By Natty i mean the ingrediants is just Peanuts and maybe a little salt all the normal brands contain veg or palm oil, Tescoe's do a brand called "little peanut Co" it has a blue lid failing that H&B do one called meridian



-S-K- said:


> Training 4 days a week, so... Mon: Chest/Tris, Wed: Back/Bis, Fri:Shoulders/Abs, Sun: Legs?.


no train Mon\Tues\Thurs\Fri



-S-K- said:


> Why not HIIT? read it was one of the best methods, not arguing with you as your pro at nutrition just asking though for my own knowledge..


I dont like HIIT for losing fat and maintaining muscle whilst dieting as it can canabolise the muscle tissue hence why 90% of the dieting BB's use walking on a treadmill



-S-K- said:


> 2x45min sessions a day for the 6 days? so would this be spaced out or in one session itself? When you say low impact what kind of heart rate or speed, is this a fast pace walk or slow paced? treadmills are in kph..


you would do 45min am and 45min PWO walking on an incline at approx 3-35mph dont get totally out of breath but is enough to make you sweat...



-S-K- said:


> Also is their any specific fat burner you recommend? I've read lipo-6, hot rox etc are good..


Lean R from Extreme is good but not as Harxh as a ECA stack


----------



## -S-K-

Pscarb said:


> Cholestral from egg yolks is way over estimated do not worry about it, did you know if you lower your chol to much your body produces its own...
> 
> By Natty i mean the ingrediants is just Peanuts and maybe a little salt all the normal brands contain veg or palm oil, Tescoe's do a brand called "little peanut Co" it has a blue lid failing that H&B do one called meridian
> 
> no train Mon\Tues\Thurs\Fri
> 
> I dont like HIIT for losing fat and maintaining muscle whilst dieting as it can canabolise the muscle tissue hence why 90% of the dieting BB's use walking on a treadmill
> 
> you would do 45min am and 45min PWO walking on an incline at approx 3-35mph dont get totally out of breath but is enough to make you sweat...
> 
> Lean R from Extreme is good but not as Harxh as a ECA stack


Okay, cheers for that. On the fat burner what is best for me? what of hydroxycut hardcore? or animal cuts or muscle asylum arson etc. On ECA the only one that claims Ephedra legal form is Sida Cordifolia by PHD, are these just overpriced marketing gimmicks? I can get this Lean-R would that be the best one? can order now.

Also how much incline roughly? or does it matter greatly? Cheers. Also is the time of day fine on the meals etc if I edit it about to fit around my schedual, as long as I eat say every 3 hours it's fine? Cheers.


----------



## 3752

incline dpends on how you handle incline it is not massivly important...

Lean R is good use that plus you get 25% off as a UK member


----------



## Future

I don't think its smart to try to loose fat that fast. You are going to eat up alot of muscle as well.


----------



## -S-K-

Future said:


> I don't think its smart to try to loose fat that fast. You are going to eat up alot of muscle as well.


I don't have to lose every ounce of it in my body by that time, I just want to lose what I can by that time. Im pretty sure the diet that PScarb layed out is going to ensure muscle maintenance, after all it's all very high in protein and even though cardio is involved so is weight training. So I don't think I will lose muscle or not lose much. I don't need to be ripped Ijust want that small belly to be gone haha, it's expanding and on a holiday you eat a lot of crap, so i'd rather come back without a huge belly from 2 weeks of that.

PSCarb, on those fat burners, do you recommend what the dosage is on the bottle or do you recommend altering it? just read about that some fat burners dosages are incorrect. Cheers.


----------



## warren

the fat burners in question from extreame, is this extremenutrition?? and also

pscarb - is the 25% off deals aswell?? just i found this

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/performance-whey-24kg-free-leanr-p-209.html?osCsid=cfdvuo95kmnimm4tjkcbara8v0

and was going to get it, but dont know how to get the 25% off thanks warren

ps, s-k im in your exact situation, where you off? im going to tenerife i think


----------



## -S-K-

warren_1987 said:


> the fat burners in question from extreame, is this extremenutrition?? and also
> 
> pscarb - is the 25% off deals aswell?? just i found this
> 
> http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/performance-whey-24kg-free-leanr-p-209.html?osCsid=cfdvuo95kmnimm4tjkcbara8v0
> 
> and was going to get it, but dont know how to get the 25% off thanks warren
> 
> ps, s-k im in your exact situation, where you off? im going to tenerife i think


Alrite bud, yeah im heading to Santa Ponza. Im kinda having second thoughts on this diet, just on what future said. Alough im not huge my current size I quite like and want to add onto it and I don't want to lose size. I just want to lose fat off the lower stomach, thats all. On what futue said, it's not a drastic thing I need, even if I lose it slowly I just want to chip some of that fat off and keep my size, whats the best way about it. I wish I could just keep bulking away  .


----------



## evad

surely it depends on where you are, if you were at 10% bf then maybe but if you were over 20 then no chance


----------



## warren

wel i think its all goas and aims really, im only 175lbs at 5'11'' but i kickbox at 170lbs and im about 15% bf now so i will urley drop but thenn ill get back up after my hol, and ill be leaner while bulking too so ill see th gains more clearly.


----------



## warren

Pscarb said:


> this is basicly what you eat now, there is alot of words like "lots, something etc..etc..."
> 
> you need to weigh your foods otherwise how do you know what you are eating? this is a common mistake many make so dont be hard on yourself....
> 
> try this diet for the month stick to it and you will drop fat...
> 
> Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs
> 
> Meal 2 - 200g Chicken + green veg and salad + 2tbsp Olive oil
> 
> Meal 3 - 200g Chicken + green veg and salad + 2tbsp Olive oil
> 
> Meal 4 - 2 scoops protein drink + 2 tbsp Natty Peanut Butter (pre-workout)
> 
> Meal 5 - 2 scoops protein drink + 1 tbsp Natty Peanut Butter (post-workout)
> 
> Meal 6 - 250g Chicken or lean steak + green veg and salad + 2tbsp olive oil
> 
> train 4 days a week and cardio 6 days a week 2 x 45min sessions on a treadmill low impact this will burn fat and not muscle do not do HIIT cardio.
> 
> drink 4L a day plus a OTC fat burner...
> 
> hope this helps..


i think il steal this lol and try it , but a couple questions,]

should the shake be with water or milk on a diet? im thinking water?

should i add a cheat meal in once per week and if so have i got to keep it low or no carbs thanks guys warren


----------



## -S-K-

Out of interst is there an alternative to 6 eggs in the morning, or a way to cut that down a bit and take something else. Not a big fan of eggs, suppose I could scramble them but that would be a huge amount haha. What you think?


----------



## ethos

I personally think HIIT cardio is great for starting a cut, although once the calories get lower a lower intensity cardio is obviously more suited.

I used hit for around 5-6 weeks then dropped to lower intensity cardio. Managed to drop 26lbs in 2 months and no size was lost from my arms / chest+back etc.. but lost 4 inches off my waist. Carb cycled too.

Good article here with some guildlines;

http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=459414


----------



## ethos

-S-K- said:


> Out of interst is there an alternative to 6 eggs in the morning, or a way to cut that down a bit and take something else. Not a big fan of eggs, suppose I could scramble them but that would be a huge amount haha. What you think?


I agree, I wouldn't want to eat 6 full eggs every morning.

Some whey+oats would do the trick personally or if you want to drop the carbs out some whey and fish oil / almonds.


----------



## ethos

warren_1987 said:


> i think il steal this lol and try it , but a couple questions,]
> 
> should the shake be with water or milk on a diet? im thinking water?
> 
> should i add a cheat meal in once per week and if so have i got to keep it low or no carbs thanks guys warren


Water, milks fairly high calorie not to mention it bloats most people 

I would have a cheat meal on Sunday preferably one of the first 3 meals.


----------

